# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Teqja ne mal te Tomorrit

## Qafir Arnaut



----------


## Lunesta

Se kam kuptu nojhere car kuptimi ka qe shkojn njerzit atje te mali tomorrit?

----------


## shoku_tanku

Njerezit,kane nevoje te besojne ne dicka.......une per vete,shkoj me teper per te shijuar mishin e pjekur ne hell dhe ajerin e paster gjithashtu edhe bukurine e papershkruar te malit.

----------


## oliinter

Tomorri eshte vend i bekuar nga zoti. ka disa shenja atje rreth historise se Abaz Aliut. Eshte edhe nje gjurme kali ne shkembin perballe qe verteton qe ka kaluar aty me kale. Ai vend eshte shume i thepisur dhe nuk mund te jete bere nga ndonje kale normal.

Eshte lartesia e tomorrit qe te ben sikur prek qiellin me dore dhe nga ajo lartesi mund te shohesh fare mire shume qytete perreth.

une shkoj vit per vit per peligrinazh por edhe me shume per te kujtuar vendin ku kam lindur dhe kam jetuar per disa vite.

----------


## qafezezi

Nga varet teqeja e Tomorrit?

----------


## Baptist

> Eshte lartesia e tomorrit qe te ben sikur prek qiellin me dore dhe nga ajo lartesi mund te shohesh fare mire shume qytete perreth.
> 
> une shkoj vit per vit per peligrinazh por edhe me shume per te kujtuar vendin ku kam lindur dhe kam jetuar per disa vite.


Oliinter, me duket shume interesant pershkrimi yt. 
Cilat fusha dhe qytete mund te shihen nga maja? Po Osumi ose ndonje dege e tij a duken qe andej? Po deti?  Nga cila ana e horizontit eshte gjurma e kalit?

Falemderit per cilendo pergjigje qe mundesh te japesh.

----------


## oliinter

nga maja e tomorrit mund te shihet fare mire deri ne durres duke perfshire qytetet berat, kucove, lushnje, kavaje.

edhe lumi i osumit duket plotesisht nga ajo maje. por nje pamje te vecante te jep kur je naten. te duket sikur po te zgjatesh doren do te kapesh italine.

sidomos edhe nje pamje te mrekullueshme te jep edhe perendimi i diellit ne  adriatik

kush nuk e ka vizituar kete bukuri te natyres e keshilloj qe te shkoj ta vizitoje pasi ka per te ngelur i mahnitur nga pamjet.

respekte

----------


## Baptist

oliinter:

Po nga jugu cfare duket? Pershembull a shihet deti, Sazani, ose Korfuzi etj. Po Devolli dhe grykederdhja e Semanit, fusha e Myzeqese? 

E vleresoj ndihmen tende.

----------


## ajzberg

Mali Tomrit eshte madheshtor
sepse nuk ka male te tjere rreth tij dhe te gjithe e shikojme ate nga fusha .Pervec gejdhenave qe flasin per vendodhjen e nje orakulli me duket se natyra e ka vecuar si personifikimin e mashkullit  ne mes te fushes personifikimit te femres

----------


## Mogli--

Mali i TOMORRIT eshte nje madheshti nje vend i shenjte dhe nje kenaqesi e papershkrueshme.Une kam shkuar dy here atje dhe eshte nje nga gjerat me te bukura qe njeriu ben per besim ose per kenaqesi.Ju sygjroj ta provoni te vizitoni vendin e shenjte dhe bukurine e malit te TOMORRIT
Festa eshte 5 dite,nga data 20 deri me 25 gusht

----------


## Eminemka

do te vdesesh shko atje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ermal 22

Udhëtim mes besimtarëve dhe praktikantëve të sektit bektashi
Mijëra pelegrinë
në malin e Tomorrit

AULONA KADILLARI (Tirana Observer, E Enjte, 23 Shkurt, 2006)

Kurbani, riti kryesor i kësaj feste

Nëse duhet të shkosh në festën e Abaz Alit, në malin e Tomorrit, kjo nuk mund të ketë kuptim pa flijimin e deles. Therja e Kurbanit do të thotë se shpirti i kurbanit shkon lart, ndërsa mishi shpërndahet, shpjegohet riti i kësaj feste. Por një veçori tjetër e kësaj feste është edhe lyerja e ballit të pelegrinit me gjakun e kurbanit të flijuar për nder të klerikut. Por nuk mbarojnë këtu ritet e kësaj feste, e cila zgjat pesë ditë. Sipas besimtarëve të këtij sekti, marrja e qirinjve të shkrirë, si dhe dheut, i cili ndodhet në vendin ku prehen klerikët bektashinj, sjell mbarësi. Por këtë të fundit, sipas besimtarëve, e bën edhe hedhja e lekëve dhe e sendeve të tjera në varrin e klerikut, siç është ai i Iliaz Dervishit, apo edhe te varri i personit nga ka marrë emrin kjo festë, Abaz Aliu.

Nëse do të dish përse mali i Tomorrit është vendi i perëndive, mjafton të shkosh aty në një ditë si ajo e festës së Abaz Aliu. Që nga Tropoja e Kukësi, nga Kosova e Maqedonia, nga Vlora e Saranda, e, padyshim, nga Skrapari, që e ka pronë Malin e Tomorrit, e kanë pushtuar me të gjithë kuptimin e fjalës.
Jemi në lartësinë 2416 metra mbi nivelin e detit dhe nuk e teprojmë të themi se na duket vetja sikur fluturojmë. Shqipëria është përpara syve tanë. Kur erret shquhet edhe Brindizi i Italisë. Ja, bash këtu prehet Abaz Aliu, një klerik bektashi, që me emrin e tij e njehsoi këtë vend. Dhe, për nder të tij, pelegrinë nga i gjithë vendi e vizitojnë nga 20 deri në 25 gushti çdo vit.

Nga Çorovoda në Tomorr
E marrim rrugë nga qyteti i Çorovodës. I bie që të ndjekësh rrjedhën e ujit të lumit të qytetit, por këtë herë në krah të kundërt. Male të thepisura dhe një grykë me emrin e Dëvrisë, që edhe në pikun e verës ke ftohtë. Makinat varg-varg të tregojnë sikur je në ndonjë marshim të organizuar. Por edhe sikur dikush ti
organizonte, ky lloj rregulli nuk do të ishte kurrë prezent. Secili e di rrugën e vet. E di kurbanin e vet. E di sa lekë do të bëjë fli dhe se për kë do të lutet kur të mbërrijë tek vendi i shenjtë. Ja afrohemi tek tylbeja e Dervish Brahimit në Dobrushë. Është një mikrogodinë me kulm. Aty hyjnë të gjithë, një e nga një. Lënë lekë, ndezin qirinj dhe thonë ato fjalët magjike.

Por pelegrinazhi nuk mbaron këtu. Në malin e thepisur një tufë delesh të presin rrugën. Edhe ato të kujtojnë se janë gati për kurban. Një kurban që secili nga vizitorët duhet ta bëjë pa më të voglin problem. Dhe ashtu ndodh. Një enë e madhe me gjak, e mbushur nga therja e deleve në maj të malit, është simboli i gjithë këtij udhëtimi. Secili mezi pret të bëjë këtë ritual. Kasapë që therin e therin dhe një gjak që derdhet nga trupi i ngrohtë i deles, një gjak aq i justifikueshëm për këtë ngjarje të shënuar fetare.

Teqeja e famshme
Këtu duhet të ngjitesh patjetër, që bekimi të përmbushet. Teqeja e Iljaz Dervishit të ofron këtë mundësi në majën më të larët të Tomorrit. E këtë ftohtësi të këtij mali, këto ditë gushti e ka ngrohur sadopak zjarret e shumtë të pelegrinëve nga të gjitha trojet shqiptare. Edhe rruga është e rregulluar enkas për këtë festë.
Besohet se në Shqipëri nuk ka ndonjë mal tjetër veç Tomorrit, që të ketë rrugë që makina të shkojë deri në kulm. Dhe pas ritualit, njerëzit gëzojnë të kalojnë këtu një natë. Çadrat janë hapur tej e ndanë fushës dhe njerëzit i gëzojnë mirë kësaj nate vere në një mal të shenjtë. Të gjithë janë të bindur se kanë bërë diçka që
ia vlen. Kush beson, është mirë, por kush praktikon besimin është më mirë akoma. Me këtë postulat këta njerëz duket se kanë bërë diçka në jetën e tyre. Kanë respektuar një shenjt, kanë bërë një ritual me të gjitha praktikat dhe pastaj kanë kaluar një anë në majën e malit Tomorr, një mal që në histori njihet si mal i
perëndive.



Tomorri, vendi që bashkon shqiptarët,
Flet BabaTahir Emini, Kryetar i Komunitetit bektashian të Maqedonisë

	Ka udhëtuar shumë orë nga Maqedonia për në malin e Tomorrit. Të gjithë shqiptarë nga Kosova e Maqedonia kanë ardhur për të festuar këtë festë. Ky rit i bashkon të gjithë. Kështu shprehet në një intervistë për gazetën Tirana Observer Baba Tahir Emini i Maqedonisë.

Pse keni ardhur në këtë vend?
Erdha nga Maqedonia në emër të të gjithë bektashinjve, që jetojnë në këtë vend, për të bashkuar këtu, në Tomorrin e shenjtë, në vendin e shenjtë të Abaz Aliut, që të bashkohemi shpirtërisht me të gjithë bektashinjtë që jetojnë në Shqipëri.

Është hera e parë që vini në Tomorr?
Jo, unë vij çdo vit në këtë vend. Dhe, kjo, vit më vit bëhet më madhështore dhe një numër i madh besimtarësh, i cili shtohet gjithmonë, vjen nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia.

Çfarë ju ka bërë më shumë përshtypje në këtë vend?
Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët janë vendi më me besim në botë. Dashamirësia dhe fisnikëria e shqiptarëve është aq e madhe saqë çdo vit e më tepër vijnë vizitorë nga jashtë, nga trojet shqiptare, por edhe më gjerë. Nga ky vend i shenjtë vijnë që të marrin uratën, në mënyrë që vitin ta kalojmë mbarë e mirë në çdo pikëpamje, në shëndet dhe ndryshime të tjera.

http://www.bektashi.net/shqip-tomori.htm

----------


## Ermal 22

fotografi per parkun e malit te Tomorrit

----------


## Baptist

Kete artikullin me lart e kam lexuar, po fotot nuk i kisha pare. Kam degjuar qe jane dy burime, nje me uje te ftohte dhe nje me te ngrohte ne mal/pllaje te Tomorrit. Dini gje?

Falemderit miq.

----------


## Ermal 22

Moderatoret duhet te kujdesen per pergjigjen tende te parrespekt Genesis me gjoja gjak ortodox. Ata qe dine do shkruajn dhe ajo qe te duket ty tabel e dhime mbrojtese eshte vetem nje tabele e thjesht informuese. 



JORGO BULO

*Mali i shenjtë i Tomorrit*

Nga kulti pagan te miti romantik 

Nga kulti pagan i majave të larta, i përhapur në gjithë Shqipërinë, kulti i malit të Tomorrit ka mbijetuar në rrjedhë të shekujve e të ndërrimeve fetare. Duke gëzuar një prestigj të veçantë në botën shqiptare, ai ka fituar atributin e malit të shenjtë. Fakti që ky mal në gojëdhënën popullore, në periudhën antike e mesjetare dhe në letërsinë romantike përfytyrohet si Olimpi shqiptar, besoj se është dëshmi e njësisë kulturore ballkanike.
Tomorri është mali më impozant në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Me majën më të lartë 2416 metra, ai ngrihet vetmitar në një rrafshinë pa fqinjë që ta rivalizojnë dhe zotëron kështu pamjen nga të gjitha pikat e horizontit. Kjo e bën atë madhështor, si e bëjnë të bukur livadhet malore, e të frikshëm majat e thepisura shkëmbore, humnerat e thella dhe stuhitë e befasishme. Etnologia angleze Margaret Hasluck, që u ngjit në majë të tij më 1930, konstatoi midis të tjerave se pelegrinët besonin në një fuqi të mbinatyrshme me seli në atë majë e se betimi për Baba Tomorrin ishte më i fortë se betimi mbi Ungjill ose Kuran. Kuptohet se ky adhurim është mbeturinë e kultit pagan të natyrës, brenda të cilit kanë mbetur besimet e shqiptarit.
Në zhvillimet e mëvonshme etno-historike e fetare të shqiptarëve, substrati pagan u tregua shumë i qëndrueshëm; ai mbijetoi si një element i vazhdimësisë së traditës mitologjike ilire dhe si shprehje e njësisë shpirtërore të tyre. Vendet e peligrinazheve të epokës pagane dhe ritet pagane mbetën po ato në epokat e mëvonshme fetare, ndryshuan vetëm përfytyrimet që lidhen me këto rite, duke marrë një veshje kristiane ose islame. Ky evolucion dhe stagnacion njëherësh është karakteristik edhe për kultin e Tomorrit dhe ritet e pelegrinëve në nderim të tij.
Për të ardhur tek ekzaltimi romantik i shekullit XIX, kulti pagan i malit të shenjtë të Tomorrit kaloi dy faza, që iu përgjigjën dy periudhave të historisë fetare të shqiptarëve: periudhën e lulëzimit të kristianizmit dhe atë të islamizmit. Por, sikur të mos ekzistonin këto dy faza, siç do ta provojmë më poshtë, letërsia romantike e Rilindjes shqiptare, u nis nga kulti pagan dhe mbeti te përmbajtja dhe përfytyrimi i tij primitiv mitologjik. Ajo çka i shtoi kjo letërsi këtij kulti ishte fryma e ekzaltuar e romantizmit nacional.
Për të kuptuar çka u tha duhet të hapim këtu një parantezë të shpejtë. Deri në fund të shek. XV, kur ra kështjella e fundit e rezistencës shqiptare, feja e shqiptarëve ishte krishtërimi. Ata i përkisnin ritit katolik dhe ritit ortodoks. Pas vendosjes së sundimit osman në shek. XV, nisi procesi i islamizimit të popullatës vendëse. Në shek. XVII, 70% e shqiptarëve ishin kthyer në besimin islam. Gjatë shek. XVIII njohu një përhapje relativisht të gjerë në Shqipëri bektashizmi. Kështu që shqiptarët erdhën në epokën e lëvizjes së tyre nacionale të ndarë në katër grupe fetare. Ata paraqiteshin tanimë si katolikë e ortodoksë në minorancë dhe si myslimanë e bektashinj e synitë në mazhorancë.
Fati i kulteve pagane dhe i vendeve të këtyre kulteve në Shqipëri është i lidhur me historinë fetare në këto treva. Sot në Tomorr praktikohet kulti bektashi, por midis këtij të fundit dhe atij të parit, kultit pagan, qëndron kulti i fesë që ndan këto dy periudha fetare, pra kulti i krishterë. Këtë nuk e dëshmon vetëm tradita gojore për ekzistencën e Kishës së Shën Mërisë në mal të Tomorrit dhe për peligrinazhin e besimtarëve ortodoksë më 15 gusht, ditën e Shën Mërisë së gushtit. Edhe në maja të tjera, në veri, në qendër dhe në jug të Shqipërisë, si në majën e Gjallicës e të Pashtrikut, në Shën Llesh të Krujës dhe në majën e Këndrevicës së Kur_veleshit, pelegrinët e krishterë festojnë po në mes të gushtit festën e Shën Mërisë. Duke mos dashur ta thyejnë këtë vazhdimësi, bektashinjtë që kanë përvetësuar të paktën një shekull e ca më parë kultin e Tomorrit, e organizojnë pelegrinazhin në majë të tij po më 15 gusht të çdo viti. Në këtë pelegrinazh nuk do të merrnin pjesë, si marrin edhe sot, as synitë, as të krishterë, sikur ky kult të mos lidhej me një traditë të lashtë parafetare.
Po sipas M. Hasluck bektashinjtë e pranojnë se kanë zëvendësuar një kult shumë më të vjetër. Ata i besojnë gojëdhënës se Haxhi Babai, duke parë pelegrinë që ngjiteshin në Tomorr çdo mes gushti për tiu falur një hyjnie pagane, shkoi në Qerbela, mori një dorë dhe nga varri i vërtetë i Abas Aliut, e hodhi në majë të Tomorrit dhe e konsakroi atë si varrin e dytë të shenjtorit. Burime të pavërtetuara bëjnë fjalë për një tyrbe të vitit 1620 kushtuar heroit të Qerbelasë, kurse teqeja bektashiane është ngritur më 1916.
Nga gjithë ky trashëgim pagan dhe postpagan, shkrimtarët e Rilindjes Kombëtare ruajtën bërthamën pagane dhe iu referuan admirimit gati mistik të ndërgjegjes popullore për kultin e malit në fjalë. Me këtë lëndë ata ndërtuan mitin romantik të malit të Tomorrit, në frymën e idealeve patriotike.
Për shkollën e romantizmit shqiptar të shekullit XIX, që u përftua nën ndikimin e fuqishëm të lëvizjes mendore e politike për çlirim nacional nga zgjedha osmane, poetizimi i traditave historike dhe evokimi i së kaluarës heroike legjendare, fitonte përparësi të veçantë. Kjo ishte rruga e afirmimit të identitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve si banorë të lashtë të gadishullit. Por ky ishte edhe një argument i njësisë së tyre shpirtërore e kulturore. Feja, që për popujt e tjerë të gadishullit ishte një faktor integrimi kombëtar, për shqiptarët e ndarë në disa besime ishte një faktor disintegrimi. Në këtë mes nuk duhet harruar edhe fakti që fetë e ndryshme në Shqipëri ishin edhe përçuese ndikimesh të huaja politike e kulturore. Duke mos qenë të bashkuar rreth një kishe, shqiptarët duhet të ishin të bashkuar rreth një miti kombëtar. Shkrimtarët romantikë këtë mit e krijuan me lëndë historike kur evokuan shekullin e qëndresës shqiptare që lidhet me emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit, Skënderbeut. Por e krijuan dhe me lëndën e legjendës e të besimeve të lashta popullore, kur poetizuan kultin e Tomorrit.
Për ti dhënë prestigj shkencor e thellësi historike këtij miti ata iu referuan trashëgimit antik. Toponimin Tomaros ose Tamari a Tmari që del te Straboni dhe te Plini Secundi (Talar) si mal pranë Dodonës, pra si mal i Shenjtë, ata e lidhën pa asnjë mëdyshje me Tomorrin e Shqipërisë. Kështu kulti i Tomorrit u shndërrua në kultin e malit ku ka selinë perëndia e lashtë e shqiptarëve. "Shqiptarët e moçëm, - shkruan poeti kombëtar Naim Frashëri, - besoninë Hyjninë, dhe në malt të Tomorrit ish falëtore e ti, që thuhej Dodonë".
Ky kult nacional i shqiptarëve në letërsinë romantike u kthye në një kult poetik të cilit iu drejtuan shumica e shkrimtarëve romantikë si K. Kristoforidhi (1830-1895), Naim Frashëri (1846-1900), A. Z. Çajupi (1866-1930), Asdreni (1872-1947), H. Mosi (1885-1933), N. Mjeda (1866-1937), etj.
K. Kristoforidhi, themeluesi i prozës moderne shqiptare, shkrimtari që solli në shqip Dhjatën e Re dhe shumicën e shkrimeve të shenjta, njërit prej rrëfimeve të tij më të bukura, Gjahu i malësorëve (1884) i vë si nëntitull Hieja e Tomorrit, d.m.th. sipas etimologjisë që jep ai, Perëndia e Tomorrit. Kjo prozë evokon perëndinë pagane të shqiptarëve si mbrojtëse të tyre qysh nga kohët kur, si shkruan autori, Krishti e Muhameti nuk kishin ardhur në botë.
A. Z. Çajupi përmbledhjen e tij më të rëndësishme poetike e titulloi "Baba - Tomorri" (1902). Vjersha me të njëjtin titull e kësaj përmbledhjeje është ndërtuar si një dialog poetik midis autorit dhe baba Tomorrit që është personifikuar si dëshmitar i ndodhive historike të shqiptarëve dhe si një orakull që parathotë të ardhmen e kombit.
Në poezinë e Naim Frashërit, poeti më i madh kombëtar i shqiptarëve, tradita pagane e kultit të Tomorrit u rigjallërua në një sfond mitologjik si Olimp i shqiptarëve dhe si seli e zanave të maleve. Ky element i fundit paraqet interes të veçantë si një figurë tradicionale mitologjike e trashëguar nga lashtësia ilirike. Sipas Çabejt, nga një "interpretatio latina", Zana, nuk është veçse Diana iliro-romane, që në shqip dha Zana e në rumanisht Zina. Këtë personifikim të bukurisë dhe të trimërisë, mbrojtëse të maleve, figurë tipike për mitologjinë pagane të trevave veriore, poema e Naimit "Bagëti e bujqësia" (1886) e ka sjellë në mal të Tomorrit dhe e ka thirrur si "perëndi e ligjësisë" (e ligjërimit). Mbetet e diskutueshme nëse kjo neologjizëm e Naimit lidhet me trajtën Zërë (Zana) që haset në Jug të Shqipërisë, dhe që është një dëshmi për njësinë shqiptare. Po këtu është rasti për të vënë në dukje se poetizimi i Tomorrit si seli e muzave të maleve është në funksion jo vetëm të krijimit të mitit romantik për malin e shenjtë të shqiptarëve. Poeti i lutet zanës të mbrojë fusharakët si edhe malësorët, dhe kjo i jep Tomorrit atributin e simbolit të unitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve.
Besoj se rasti i kultit të Tomorrit në letërsinë romantike shqiptare është një dëshmi e plotë e rolit që kanë lojtur kultet pagane ose fetare të popujve ballkanikë për ndërtimin e miteve dhe të simboleve të tyre kombëtare.

----------


## ArNaUtI_

O piplla po ktu e keni dhi fare 
Mali tomorrit eshte shume i bukur ,e vlersoj gjykimin tuaj po si qenka i shenjte !!!!
 :masaker:  

*ju dalt nje pall ne balll ju dalt*

----------


## Baptist

> O piplla po ktu e keni dhi fare 
> Mali tomorrit eshte shume i bukur ,e vlersoj gjykimin tuaj po si qenka i shenjte !!!!
>  
> 
> *ju dalt nje pall ne balll ju dalt*


O PalliBalli:

Po si i re ne te mos ty mbyllte? Po c'piplla jane keta ore qe ndertojne shtepira dhe i quajne qisha, pa po degjojne muzike dhe emocionohen. Po nuk e pashe emocionin me sy, as qe ta besoj qe u degjuaka muzike perreth. E vleresoj edhe gjykimin qe ajo shtepia ikona e kriq ku rri arqimandria eshte shume bukur, po qe te jete qishe, meazallah. Ti si thua?

----------


## Hyllien

S'merr vesht arberishte ai piplla. Nuk e sheh car ikonash vendos mo Styx-o ? Duhet me ja kthy me gjuhe spiunesh, nga ato qe kan bo 5 klase shkolle e jane ne paravije me no i mercedez(se kali ruhet per eliten).

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Dervish' i Baba Tahirit,
Ç'do mëngjes i bie zefirit.
Baba Tahiri dëgjoi.
Veshi këpucët e doli,
Hodhi sytë nga Tomorri.
Një re të vogël mbështolli.
Pa dëgjo moj Prisht e mjerë.
Të vjen një stuhi me erë,
Shkëmbinj e kërcunj në derë.
Baba Tahir të qofshim falë,
Hallall plaçk e gjënë, por shpëtona xhanë!*


Sa të ketë besim të verbër,do ketë dhe legjenda fantastike!!
Hallall plaçk e gjënë, por shpëtona xhanë!

----------


## shefqeti11

Eshte nje kenge qe kendohet per Dervish Iliazin, nuk e di te plote, n.q.s dikush e di, ju lutem shkruajeni, eshte shume e bukur.


Teqja ne foto gjendet ne malin e Tomorrit ne Kulmak

*
Abaz Aliu ju ndihmoft.*

----------

